# Grips....



## centaur (Oct 2, 2007)

How do I know if I have the correct size grips on my clubs? What is the key?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

see here 
How To Determine the Correct Grip Size for Golf Clubs | How To Do Things.com


----------

